# Авиация > Холодная война >  Операция "Опера" 7 июня 1981 г.

## Grimm_brother

Сегодня ровно 30 лет назад.
По-моему самый полный набор видеокадров можно увидеть здесь

Начинается ролик с момента взлета второй четверки, далее пролет над заливом недалеко от Аккабы и Эйлата и далее над арабской территорией к реактору. Ну и кадры собственно захода на реактор с разных самолетов. 
На 9:40 это похоже известный промах.

----------


## 13th

Интересно, что иракская ПВО проспала налет, несмотря на разгар войны с Ираном. Израильтяне спокойно пролетели пол-Ирака, разбомбили стратегический объект возле столицы страны и так же спокойно улетели.

----------


## juky-puky

> Интересно, что иракская ПВО проспала налет, несмотря на разгар войны с Ираном. Израильтяне спокойно пролетели пол-Ирака, разбомбили стратегический объект возле столицы страны и так же спокойно улетели.


- Не очень "спокойно": ожидаемые потери, по предварительным расчётам, были два самолёта из восьми F-16, и лётчики об этом знали. К счастью, иракские ПВО-шники оказались хуже, чем о них думали, поэтому вернулись все F-16 и F-15.
А смену зенитчиков и ракетчиков и их командиров-начальников потом всех расстреляли по приказу Саддама...

----------


## Grimm_brother

Ну что ж попробуем еще раз  :Cool: 
Для начала по ролику.

Первые кадры сделаны с самолета Илана Рамона (будущий астронавт погибший на шатле "Колумбия"). 
Рамон был самым молодым пилотом в группе и как школьник наговаривал на магнитофон все свои действия и увиденное вокруг.
К тому же его еще и поставили 8-м замыкающим, на самое опасное место в строю по приметам молодых пилотов. Ну и он видимо этим разговором снимал мандраж. 
-Амос ...
-Дуби..
[Идет доклад готовности к взлету какой-то другой группы, видимо F-15]

-Это Хагай
-Нахуми...
-Ифтах..
-Я...

02:05 После взлета самолеты пролетают над морем и где-то там отдыхает на своей яхте иорданский король, который как гласит предание увидев еврейские самолеты идущие курсом на восток хватается за сотовый (ну или какой у него там был  :Smile: ) и начинает звонить своим военным. 
02:35
Рамон:
-Спайк слева, Нахуми справа от него...
-Нельзя лететь слишком быстро..конец горючему

Строй ложится курсом на юго-восток чтобы обогнуть небольшой кусок иорданской территории и далее до Ирака полет проходит над территорией Саудовской Аравии.

03:32 (чей голос не знаю)
- Батареи [ПВО] молчат 
- Надо сбавить скорость, мы слишком сблизились
03:49 
- А вот тут поезд...
- Арабы смотрят в небо и не понимают что происходит... 
04:01
- Можно включить РЛС 
04:25
-Спектор....
-Всё еще слишком далеко...
04:35 
- Эх надо было отлить..
- Но такова селяви 
04:42 
- Над целью никого...
- 26 миль..
- идем 540...

05:15
Снова сьемка Рамона
- Есть READY и всё остальное
- [нераборчиво] RANGING
[голос ведущего группы] "Начали"

05:27
[голос ведущего группы] 
- Обратите внимание на столбы и антены, они здесь высокие..
05:39
Рамон:
- Что это было ?..

05:42
[голос ведущего группы] 
- Здесь не сильный зенитный огонь 
05:45
[голос ведущего группы] 
- Вижу стену
05:49 
[голос ведущего группы] 
- Визуальный контакт с целью..
05:52 Рамон
- В самом деле есть огонь ПВО ?
- Не знаю или это ПВО..
05:57
[голос ведущего группы] 
-Первый зашел с небольшим отклонением по курсу (overturning)
06:03
Рамон:
-Форсаж...Ловушки...
06:10
-ОК..
- Есть огонь ПВО ?
06:16 
- Цель видна превосходно...
06:18 
[голос ведущего группы] 
- Сейчас под тобой, второй...
06:48 
Рамон 
- Ловушки !...

И закладывает маневр больше 8G 
- Форсаж выключен
(после этого он видимо на какое то время вырубился потом что задержался с докладом ведущему)

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Не очень ясно только, почему две бомбы не взорвались? не успели взвестись взрыватели?


Бомбы были снабжены механизмом замедления для того чтобы не поднимать пыль, которая могла закрыть цель для последних самолетов. Но насчет не взорвавшихся не слышал.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Википедия и многие другие источники пишут: Согласно израильским источникам, все 16 бомб поразили реакторный комплекс, однако две из них не взорвались...

А что за известный промах Вы упомянули? Это когда бомба попала в здание лаборатории?

----------


## Grimm_brother

Кусок видео на 9:40 отличается от остальных своей "нетрезвостью" захода на цель. Это скорее всего и есть номер 6-й, который полетел практически больным, всю дорогу клевал носом и на горке вообще вырубился. Когда сознание вернулось он увидел что летит в сторону и из-за того что повторный заход был запрещен сбросил бомбы как попало. 
20 лет он молчал о причинах промаха, потом рассказал сначала в узком кругу, а 3 года назад и в книге. 
Но насчет невзорвавшихся бомб надо посмотреть.

----------


## An-Z

> ...Это скорее всего и есть номер 6-й, который полетел практически больным, всю дорогу клевал носом и на горке вообще вырубился...


Лётчик непроходил медосмотр перед таким ответственным вылетом? Всё было настолько секретно?

----------


## Д.Срибный

У кого-то из наших испытателей читал об аналогичном случае. Он вылетел больной на задание, скрыл, что у него температура и потерял сознание на какое-то время при большой перегрузке... вот только выскочило из головы, чьи воспоминания, может Меницкого?

----------


## An-Z

Как проходят медосмотр у нас я знаю, потому и не  сравниваю... хотя бывают выдающиеся случаи и у нас, в Саваслейке однажды врач не допустил к полётам начальника Центра, т..к заметил его поздно вечером гуляющим с супругой, вердикт "к полётам не допущен, не отдыхал положенного количества часов..."

----------


## Grimm_brother

Трудно сказать можно ли такую проблему обнаружить на медосмотре 
Сам Спектор пишет в своей книге так:
"Я был не здоров тогда. У меня появились симптомы затрудненного дыхания, но я  не мог этого принять. Я не верил врачам. Я убедил себя что это "проходящее" и принял таблетки для облегчения дыхания. В последствии мне стало известно что они разжижают кровь и уменьшают сопротивляемость перегрузкам.  До того самого вылета у меня не было проблем в воздухе поэтому я совершенно не ожидал что такое может произойти. В ночь перед вылетом у меня снова были проблемы с дыханием и я не смог заснуть. В полет вышел очень уставшим и клевал носом всю дорогу до Ирака.."
"Я помню этот долгий полет как в тумане, как в страшном сне.
Мы, 8 самолетов, волочились почти  полтора часа на малой высоте и с низкой скоростью, чтобы сберечь каждый литр горючего. После пересечения живописной полосы красных скал я почувствовал прилив сонливости. Пейзаж стал однoтонным, плоским и тянулся бесконечно. Мы плыли в сером пыльном и совершенно пустом пространстве. Мой "Сокол" полз сам по себе, а я полулежал пристегнутый ремнями к удобному креслу и ловил себя на том, что снова и снова проваливаюсь в сон. Это было ужасно. Я себя колол и щипал, и ворочался в кресле и делал глубокие вдохи, но упрямая голова всё равно падала. Из всего долгого пути я помню только плоскую горную гряду, которая прошла подо мной на пути от одной пустоши к другой. 
В конце, когда мы сбросили баки и легли на последний участок маршрута, я проснулся и над полями дельты Евфрата уже был бодр, но неприятности были внутри меня. Совершенно неожиданно я обнаружил что полностью ослеп. Я не потерял сознание - голова работала, но я был в наборе высоты и перед глазами стояла черная пелена..."

"Когда зрение ко мне вернулось я увидел что пикирую совершенно в другую сторону от реакторного комплекса. Реактор был далеко и я уже не мог прицелиться. У меня была мысль сделать второй заход. Но я не мог игнорировать строгий приказ. Иври (командющий ВВС) запретил нам, хвосту группы, делать второй заход. Он не хотел чтобы замыкающий самолет отстал от остальных на 10-20 километров. Это могло закончится большим осложнением для всех". 

Кроме этого был еще вопрос его авторитета. В 81-м Спектор был в высоких чинах и служил командиром авиабазы. Формально ему уже было "не положено" как "деду" летать на такие задания. Но у него был большой боевой опыт и видимо поэтому начальство решило, что неплохо всё же иметь в группе одного такого, даже если у него что-там в прошлом "скрипнуло" со здоровьем. Конечно если бы он рассказал о приеме таблеток в ночь перед вылетом его бы не допустили.

----------


## Grimm_brother

Для максимизации запаса горючего были предприняты некоторые меры, нe характерные для обычных операций. 
Заправка самолетов перед вылетом была выполнена "по-горячему" т.е. с включенными двигателями.  
Каждый самолет ударной группы нес по три ПТБ - два подкрыльевых и один подфюзеляжный.  
Для экономии веса с самолетов сняли некоторое БРЭО в 
частности РЭБ. Функция РЭБ при этом  была передана самолетам F-15 из группы сопровождения. 
Кроме этого в качестве подвески выбрали по две бомбы Мк-84, так как в результате испытаний оказалась что подвеска нескольких бомб кластером приводит к бОльшему расходу топлива из-за повышенного сопротивления. 
На фото F-16A "107" из первой четверки заправляется перед вылетом.

----------


## Grimm_brother

Тот же F-16A "107" со своим пилотом 27 лет спустя. 
107-й был ведомым, но из-за того что ведущий вышел к цели с отклонением (о чем он докладывает в радиообмене) 107-й сделал поправку по курсу и "подрезав" ведущего сбросил бомбы первым. 
Дополнительными причинами выбора именно обычных боеприпасов были их отказоустойчивость и быстрота применения. Все расчеты делались исходя из того, что в районе реактора будет сильная ПВО и предполагалось что часть самолетов будет сбита.

----------


## Transit

> Интересно, что иракская ПВО проспала налет, несмотря на разгар войны с Ираном.


Собственно по причине войны с Ираном иракская ПВО и не могла защитить тыловые объекты страны. Наиболее боеспособные части были развернуты восточнее Багдада, для организации заслона иранским воздушным атакам.
Напомню, что 30-го сентября 1980 года, около часа дня, ВВС Ирана уже бомбили исследовательский центр в Озираке с определенныи успехом. В ударе были задействованы 4 F-4E 33-й эскадрильи (TFB-3, Хамедан) с загрузкой по 6 бомб Мк-82 и 2 ракеты AIM-7 каждый. После дозаправки от танкера B-707 группа разделилась на две пары и вошла в воздушное пространство Ирака. Первая пара набрала высоту, отвлекая на себя внимание средств ПВО, а вторая ушла на ПМВ и взяла курс на Озирак. В результате удара были повреждены здания исследовательского института и жилые строения ученых. Строящийся реактор не пострадал, но проект затормозился на определенное время. Первая пара, отвлекавшая ПВО, в это же время беспрепятственно уничтожила электростанцию на жидком топливе у н.п. Доха, оставив значительную часть Багдада без электричества...

Касаемо событий 7.6.81 в сети есть воспоминания индийского летчика-инструктора, работавшего в Ираке. В момент атаки он с иракским экипажем совершал тренировочный полет на Ан-24 №797, заходя на посадку в Багдаде, немного разойдясь с ударной израильской группой.

----------


## juky-puky

> Тот же F-16A "107" со своим пилотом 27 лет спустя.


- Интересно, что судя по снимку, 27 лет спустя этот самолёт ещё в строю!  :Rolleyes:  По идее, за это время он должен был выработать все ресурсы...

----------


## Chizh

“Bullseye Iraq” by Dan McKinnon.
New York: Berkley Books, 1988.

Перевод ЕМНИП Милитариста.




> ...Дов вернулся в свою эскадрилью весьма озадаченным.  Он достал свой калькулятор и подсчитал максимальный радиус действия Ф-16.  Получилось 930 км.  Затем он глянул на настенную карту Ближнего Востока и прочертил окружность такого радиуса, центром которой была его авиабаза Рамат-Давид.  Он не видел ни одной подходящей цели на этом предельном расстоянии, но решил про себя, что цель должна находиться где-нибудь в северной части Сирии.
> 
> В тот момент Дов был комэском без самолетов.  Он разрабатывал план обучения новых пилотов и размышлял над способами навигации при полетах на малых высотах и как выжать из Ф-16 максимальный километраж.  
> 
> Большинство боевых вылетов в Хель ХаАвире по продолжительности менее часа.  Когда израильские истребители взлетают в боевой ситуации, они активируют своё вооружение как только убрано шасси.  Через две минуты они уже могут быть в бою с МиГами.  От Рамат-Давида до Дамаска всего 110 км и дальние полеты не являются привычным делом для израильских летчиков.  Поэтому им пришлось психологически перестроиться чтобы приучить себя к мысли о трехчасовом полете.  В тренировочных полетах, достигнув точки назначения, летчики с изумлением смотрели на указатель инерциальной навигационной системы, сообщавший, что расстояние назад до базы равнялось 950 км.  В Хель ХаАвире всегда очень уважали навыки американских морских летчиков летать на максимальную дальность и возвращаться на авианосец с количеством топлива, достаточным только для пары кругов перед посадкой, после чего топливо в баках иссякает.  Теперь израильтяне тоже постепенно приучались к определённой диете и пребыванию в кабине в течение длительных периодов времени.
> 
> В конце сентября, три летчика, Дов, Дан и Исаак, последний – командир авиаполка, встретились с начальником оперативного отдела штаба ВВС.  На этой встрече, летчикам впервые сообщили цель, которую им предстояло уничтожить.  На тот момент такой информацией располагали лишь члены небольшой группы офицеров штаба - разработчиков операции и теперь ещё эти три пилота.  Остальные участники операции должны были узнать о цели только во время предполетного инструктажа.  Летчики были поражены.  Им никогда не приходила в голову возможность полета к Багдаду, когда они отрабатывали навигацию при полетах на малых высотах.  Это должно было стать самым дальним полетом в истории Хель ХаАвира.  Предыдущий рекорд был установлен при налете на объект в районе Асуанской плотины в Египте, во время Войны на Истощение в 1969 г.  
> 
> Теперь предстояло принимать решения, много решений – как спланировать атаку, какие виды боеприпасов использовать, порядок проведения операции, использование данных разведки во избежание обнаружения, способы навигации, выбор наилучшего времени для нанесения удара, определение оптимальных углов для сброса бомб, необходимое число самолетов для обеспечения успеха и сотни других деталей операции.  Технические специалисты корпели над справочниками, обменивались идеями и выдвигали предложения.  
> ...

----------


## Grimm_brother

Надо бы только уточнить что это художественное произведение "по мотивам", уважаемый Chizh.   :Cool:

----------


## Chizh

Я вроде не утверждал, что это архивная фактология, уважаемый Grimm_brother.

Аннотация.




> А вот что пишет о книге Рэнди Каннинхэм, ас №1 войны во Вьетнаме, затем командир эскадрильи Агрессор ВМС США.
> 
> «Это большая честь и удовольствие для меня, написать предисловие к этой книге моего друга Дана МакКиннона, который сам является героем морской авиации и человеком, олицетворяющим американца-патриота. Эта книга рассказывает о самой дерзкой и сложной операции в истории тактической авиации мира по уничтожению ядерного реактора. “Bullseye Iraq” («В прицеле Ирак») даёт читателю представление о постоянных международных интригах и критически важных решениях, которые государству Израиль приходится принимать чуть ли не ежедневно. Эта история настолько фантастична, что кажется художественным произведением. Но это не так. “Bullseye Iraq” («В прицеле Ирак») исторически точная картина событий. Я летал с израильскими летчиками и могу подтвердить, что мужество и самоотверженность безымянных пилотов, изображенных в книге правдиво отображает дух Израиля. Дан ухватил саму суть истории и показывает события, сделавшие Израиль самой таинственной страной в сегодняшнем мире. Читатель может прочесть 10 книг по истории Ближнего Востока и не получить того знания, которое передаётся уже в первых главах этой книги. Действия развиваются в быстрой и яростной круговерти событий и часто наблюдаются из кабины истребителя, который в составе ударной группы мчится к своей ядерной цели. С тех самых пор, когда я сам участвовал в боях, моё сердце никогда ещё не билось с таким волнением, как во время прочтения данной книги.
> С той ситуацией в мире, которая существует сегодня, хотели бы вы, как гражданин США, чтобы Иран, Ирак или Ливия обладали атомной бомбой? (Эти слова были написаны в 1987 г, но актуальны и сегодня – в отношении Ирана.)
> Что если бы они были нашими смертельными врагами, готовыми уничтожить нас? “Bullseye Iraq” («В прицеле Ирак») является точным описанием реакции Израиля на этот вопрос».


От Милитариста.



> В этой книге очень много всяких цифр, которые мало что говорят мне, как человеку некомпетентному в этих вопросах, но которые наверное многое сказали бы специалистам. В этой книге, попутно, затрагиваются и многие вопросы более общего характера, безотносительно к данной конкретной операции. Вообще, я бы посоветовал всем, имеющим такую возможность, приобрести эту книжку. Она небольшая, недорогая, но очччччень стоящая.


http://forums.airbase.ru/2006/03/t37...kikh-i-iz.html

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> ...так как после сброса с самолета, гравитация сделала бы угол её падения круче.


Хе-хе))))))

----------


## juky-puky

> Хе-хе))))))


- Всё правильно, рис.2а:

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> - Интересно, что судя по снимку, 27 лет спустя этот самолёт ещё в строю!  По идее, за это время он должен был выработать все ресурсы...


 Интересно, что среди значков  побед иракский . Это когда израильские F-16 сбивали иракцев?

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Интересно, что среди значков  побед иракский . Это когда израильские F-16 сбивали иракцев?


Этот значек на самом деле за реактор, хотя по форме напоминает старый иракский

----------


## Grimm_brother

Из  книги "Тамуз в огне":

27 апреля из канцелярии командующего ВВС пришло секретное извещение о том, что бомбежку реактора в окрестностях Багдада в рамках операции "Опера" осуществят 8 самолетов F-16.
Генерал Авиу Бин-Нун, командир подразделения самолетов F-15 добивался, чтобы атаку выполнили его самолеты. Иракская "тематика" не была для него чужой - еще в 60-х годах он выполнял разведывательные полеты над Ираком. Бин-Нун, имевший большой оперативный и командный опыт, приводил множество доводов в пользу своих подопечных: их конструкция более надежна, у них есть два двигателя против одного у F-16, в последнее время его самолеты были оборудованы конформными баками, которые добавили большой объем горючего;  испытательные полеты показали что F-15 готовы к выполнению задачи. С момента принятия решения [о бомбардировке] прошло много времени из-за различных отсрочек и это позволило повысить уровень готовности его пилотов и самолетов. И кто, как не они, способны проявить себя так же и в воздушных боях...
Раз за разом Бин-Нун с коллегами настойчиво указывали на свое преимущество и в какой-то момент Иври (командующий ВВС) почувствовал что это давление уже переросло принятые границы убеждения.  
Он принял решение в пользу F-16. Довод: главная опасность исходит от иракских зенитных ракет, в том числе самых современных, которые иракцы установили на площадке реактора. Самолеты F-16 способны уклониться от этих ракет, которых опасалось большинство пилотов. Раз (ведущий ударной группы) считал что опасность заключается как раз в авиации противника: "Если они начнут преследование, они могут оставить наши самолеты без горючего и результат может быть невеселым: покидание одного двух самолетов на пути домой".
Однако задача прикрытия была возложена на F-15, самолеты предназначенные для ведения воздушных боев.  Они будут теми, кто вступит в воздушный бой если иракцы поднимут в воздух свои Миги. "Самолетам F-15 надлежало обеспечить возвращение ударной группы" - такую задачу поставил перед своими подчиненными Бин-Нун.
Заместитель Начальника Генштаба Адам поднял вопрос - почему для выполнения задачи нужны именно 8 самолетов, хотя для уничтожения реактора достаточно и половины этого числа ? Согласно проведенным испытаниям, которые проводил Села (Авием Села - начальник оперативного отдела штаба ВВС) действительно было достаточно три-четыре самолета.  Малое число участвующих так же уменьшало вероятность преждевременного обнаружения группы. Однако ряд факторов таких как попытки перехвата, зенитный огонь, ошибки пилотов и отказы мат части могли привести к повреждению одного -двух самолетов и снизить шансы полного уничтожения реактора. Иври со своей стороны пришел к похожему выводу. 8 самолетов это оптимум для эффективной атаки за очень короткий промежуток времени, не превышающий 45 секунд, без привлечения второй волны. Такое число самолетов обеспечит вероятность в 99.88% поражения цели "Тамуз 1" и 100% повреждения здания.
"В наших исследованиях мы разобрали все возможности. Задача была точно прицелиться и сбросить бомбы под нужным углом, для того чтобы достигнуть максимального поражения".
До конца апреля разработчикам операции была предоставлена вся подробная  информация, которую они запрашивали. Так стало известно, что в результате иранской атаки в сентябре 1980, Ирак усилил силы ПВО в Туейте и что вокруг реактора был насыпан вал в форме трапеции и покрытый брезентом. Купол реактора был окрашен защитной краской чтобы затруднить обнаружение с воздуха. Силы ПВО включали зенитные пушки, а так же модернизированные ракеты SA-3, SA-2, SA-6 и современную РЛС . Группа под командованием лично Иври разработала указания по схеме полета в соответствии с разведданными.  Были установлены несколько маршрутов полета к цели, протяженностью 900 км в каждую сторону. ВВС продолжал выполнять тестовые полеты для обновления карт, поиска препятствий и выработки указаний...."

В итоге F-15 выполняли функцию прикрытия при чем 6 самолетов следовали вместе с ударной группой, а еще 4 находились в воздухе над Израилем. 3 пары  (по другим сведениям одна пара вернулась) после пресечения границы С.Аравии и Ирака отстали от ударной группы и выполняли патрулирование в вблизи иракских аэродромов с задачей сбивать любой угрожающий самолет.

----------

